
Show HN: Toast notifications for React with automatically managed queue - bananabobby
https://bananabobby.github.io/react-awesome-toasts/
======
jpincheira
Looks great, maybe I'll try it soon on Standups.io!

~~~
bananabobby
Thanks! I'm polishing some edge cases and making it even more accessible now,
will be out soon as well.

